# Shoodle



## TheresaW (8 June 2018)

Driving home from work tonight, I saw a sign advertising Shoodle puppies for sale.

So, I get Poodle, what is it crossed with?  I though maybe Schnauzer, but then surely it would be a Schoodle?

Any ideas?  I think its all getting a bit silly now.


----------



## wkiwi (8 June 2018)

Maybe a Shih Tzu, but they didn't want to call the cross a "Poo Shiht" ?????


----------



## TheresaW (8 June 2018)

Ha ha, more than possible!  Or a shihit poo?


----------



## Clodagh (8 June 2018)

Well a friend has a schnauzer x poodle, and that is a schnoodle apparently, so who knows. Maybe text speak for the same thing?


----------



## TheresaW (8 June 2018)

Or maybe they just couldnt spell? What is your friends dog like?  I dont overly like small dogs, but have always liked all the schnauzers Ive met.


----------



## Cahill (8 June 2018)

with a bred name like that,it`s got to be worth big money


----------



## Clodagh (8 June 2018)

TheresaW said:



			Or maybe they just couldn&#8217;t spell? What is your friends dog like?  I don&#8217;t overly like small dogs, but have always liked all the schnauzers I&#8217;ve met.
		
Click to expand...

It is a little ******. (Expect stars for that!). Think hyperactive terrier type thing. Mind you, he is treated like a needy child so what can you expect!?


----------



## Rowreach (8 June 2018)

Shetland?


----------



## Cahill (8 June 2018)

Rowreach said:



			Shetland?
		
Click to expand...

shiba,shepard,sheepdog...the mind boggles but not as much boggled as the coat would be .


----------



## Clodagh (8 June 2018)

Cahill said:



			with a bred name like that,it`s got to be worth big money 

Click to expand...

So true! All those poor mutts that cannot be called 'oodles'. I like poodles very much, but you cannot tell me they bring much more than their name to the world of mongrels.


----------



## Lintel (8 June 2018)

wkiwi said:



			Maybe a Shih Tzu, but they didn't want to call the cross a "Poo Shiht" ?????
		
Click to expand...

It is! A shitpoo 
A girl I worked with had one- lovely wee dog but a mongrel all the same!


----------



## happyclappy (8 June 2018)

Schnaiuzer, I wanted one for a while


----------



## Leo Walker (8 June 2018)

http://www.cottagecanines.com/shoodle1.html


----------



## Cahill (9 June 2018)

Leo Walker said:



http://www.cottagecanines.com/shoodle1.html

Click to expand...

indoor dogs? /\ /\  what`s that about?


----------

